# Diamond Extreme Athlete...??



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Recently we put our baby Zeus (15 months) on Diamonds Extreme Athlete, We're really enjoying the improvements that we've seen. I was wondering if anyone else has tried it and what is your opinion as far as pros/cons??

Our Pros: 
He has definitely got more energy to run and play, his coat where he had been chewing (right above his tail) has healed completely, he shines like we have never seen. lol. And he has gained strictly muscle weight.

Cons: 
He is very large and he is an inside dog, lately it has been raining almost everyday, so outside is not happening as frequent as normal...which as you all know, equals a very hipper big boy. :woof: We do have a room dedicated to our pups, so we play tug of war with him in a spacious area for exercise buuuuuut, his energy level is still pretty high after that. Maybe (30mins) of play, in the morning and again at night. Well...it does say EXTREME on the bag. :roll:

This picture only really shows the improvement in his back legs  My usb to my cam got destroyed by puppy teeth, so I cant get good quality pics up right now...sorry guys.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the only dog food I use on all my dogs. Nothign else does the job for them. I have working dogs and almost all of them are outside dogs which means they must indure the winter. 

The only cons i have found on this food is that if you dont work your dogs they will get over weight quickly lol.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea we were expecting that would probably be a side effect of him being in so much from the rain, but luckily we seem to be getting him worked out enough to keep the muscle instead of the fat. However, my boy in the yard has put on some more weight in relation to not being worked the same way, but he has still gained more muscle mass even though. We were pretty happy about that one lol. Glad to know someone likes the food as much as we do.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Is this a newer formula from Diamond?

I dont recall it.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep Yep, I think it only has been out for a couple months actually...if even. Heres the info...

Protein: 32% Fat: 25%
Calories: 4,710 kcal/kg (470 kcal/cup) Calculated ME
Sizes Available: 40 lb. and 6 oz. sample
Ingredients

Chicken meal, chicken, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, cracked pearled barley, powdered cellulose, beet pulp, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Its been out for years they just switched it to diamond extreme athlete to diamond naturals extreme athlete. Its not new ive been using it for almost 3 years. Its one of the best foods by Diamond IMO


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> Its been out for years they just switched it to diamond extreme athlete to diamond naturals extreme athlete. Its not new ive been using it for almost 3 years. Its one of the best foods by Diamond IMO


What makes it so great for active dogs as opposed to some of the premium brands with a better ingredient list that have no need to advertise specifically for athletic dogs? Im not that fond of the ingredient list but the analysis may weigh that out.

Diamonds dirt cheap. Whats the usual cost of this in 40lb?

Its news to me though, the store I was working at last had any Diamond formula available to them and I never seen this bag on our lists.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Crash pups person said:


> What makes it so great for active dogs as opposed to some of the premium brands with a better ingredient list that have no need to advertise specifically for athletic dogs? Im not that fond of the ingredient list but the analysis may weigh that out.
> 
> Diamonds dirt cheap. Whats the usual cost of this in 40lb?
> 
> Its news to me though, the store I was working at last had any Diamond formula available to them and I never seen this bag on our lists.


I agree, I'm not totally crazy about the ingredients (rice and beet) but it's better then most other dog foods :roll:

I would only pick food with the first 4 ingredients as meat but that might be too much protein lol 42%...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Its cost 30 to 35 dollars a bag for a 40lbs It has been out for a while and because its more expensive than the rest of Diamonds foods alot of stores dont carry it. There are only two stores that carry it around my area and One of them I have them special order it for my dogs. 

I didnt say it was better than the premium brands but for working kennels with many dogs to feed that go through alot of food like I do or for someone that cant afford to fork out for those premium foods it is a good choice. 

I have had dogs that I couldnt keep weight on that were burning through every food I gave them but this one has a fat percentage that is close to the protein percentage and both are high enough that I was finally able to keep the weight on my dogs. The ratio of protein and fat in this food is also close to alot of the premimum foods but less in cost. In the winter when then temps get down the weight still stays on my dogs with this food while it doesnt with others. I have just had better luck with this food than others. And the results arent bad ones by no means. All my dogs are fat right now but when they are worked they are nothing but lean muscle, they have shiny coats, lots of energy, strong nails, etc. the list goes on. 

Now some of the premium foods are to high in protein. While dogs need protein and fat in their diets kibble has a dry protien and not a moist protein so when they intake more than what they are using it they have excess waist. Well dry protein doesnt have any moisture in it which means the dog needs more of a water intake to break it down. All of this can cause strain on the kidneys. So the Extreme Athlete for me isnt to high in protein but still has enough that my dogs get what they need for the work they do. 

Now this is my opinion but I have seen the results from the premium foods and this one. This one is more of a mid grade food but is the best one that Diamond makes imo I wont feed any other kind of diamond food becaues they dont carry enough fat for my dogs. Ihavent seen much difference between premium foods and this one on MY dogs. Now everybody's dogs are different. Depending on climate and the dogs in general how much exericise they get etc etc. I have seen alot of success with this food and for someone that has dogs that they work that is having trouble with other foods and keeping weight on their dogs this is one I would recommend Trying. Now Im not a specialist or anything so I cant guartnee crap but It has worked for me and others I know have tried it too. Its one of those things that it doesnt hurt but to try if your having troulbe with weight in working dogs and its also not a bad food to feed if your on a budget.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks. I was asking a honest question just to clarify. I am interested in this food.

The protein is the same as Diamonds Taste Of The Wild High Prairie formula which is what I use during the warmer season ( and about average for good foods with the exception of Evo ) but the fat is higher as you said.

Im still contemplating that ingredient list. My dog has no problem with weight but I like to keep him on fattier foods over the winter months which I usually accomplish by feeding a rotation of Wetlands and High Prairie.

Meal is not always a bad thing as long as you can trust the source. Meal is a good thing cause its where you get calcium from bone and other nutrients from organ meat. Its by product that's bad and some brands pass that off as meal but I just feel chicken is to basic if your dog does good on other sources as mine does on red meats like Bison and Venison.

Thanks again, I am almost considering it now that they changed the TOTW HP formula. That Venison as a second whole meat really had me turned on for this type of active breed. Could save me some cash also. Not that it wont go right back to the dog somehow anyway:roll:.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol yeah i wasnt taking it that way I can come off wrong sometimes sorry lol

Well I also have a dog with skin issue so I use chicken with all my dogs its just easier to feed one food than to feed several because someone has an issue with one or another. It does well with my dogs for the winter months. It may or maynot for yours I cant tell you that but lol You can give it a try. 

And it always goes right back to the dog some how lol.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

ImPeCcAbLePiT$ said:


> Recently we put our baby Zeus (15 months) on Diamonds Extreme Athlete, We're really enjoying the improvements that we've seen. I was wondering if anyone else has tried it and what is your opinion as far as pros/cons??
> 
> Our Pros:
> He has definitely got more energy to run and play, his coat where he had been chewing (right above his tail) has healed completely, he shines like we have never seen. lol. And he has gained strictly muscle weight.
> ...


i tried it for a bag and it worked great, lots of nasty farts but great feed


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

ibeffudled said:


> i tried it for a bag and it worked great, lots of nasty farts but great feed


Lol. OMG aren't they awful? We bought air freshener specifically for their unruly behinds...And still our big boy stunk us clean outta the room one night.:hammer:


----------

